# Heart murmur



## RISE (May 5, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone here is on AAS and deals with a heart murmur?  A couple year ago I jumped on a cycle of test e/tren A, this was my third cycle in 2 years time.  Towards the middle of my cycle I noticed that about 15 min after my work out session, I would feel light headed and almost like my body forgot how to breathe for about 30 sec.  I thought I was having mini heart attacks so I went to the doc asap.  He told me it was a false beat, and is harmless.  The thing is I have never had this problem before and it freaks me out, even after dealing with it for two years now.  Anyone else deal with this problem or just a typical heart murmur in general?


----------



## oldskool954 (May 5, 2013)

Is it only on cycle or every time you go to the gym?


----------



## Cashout (May 5, 2013)

Have you had an EKG yet? While the symptom is harmless, it is important to determine a cause. There is typically a root cause for these type of things. I speak from personal experience. 

I began to experience the same thing in 1993. It was dismissed as "just an irregular" beat by the initial screening physician. Since my Dad was a physician, he order additional testing. After as few simple tests, it was discovered that I had developed a condition known as hypertrophic cardiomyopathy. I had a slight enlargement of one of the muscles in the heart. Periodicity, it was creating irregular beats.

Working with cardiologists and staying off of AAS my condition reversed itself. 

I'd strongly suggest that you get a full workup and try to identify any underlying causes.


----------



## RISE (May 5, 2013)

It's on and off cycle.  

Cash, I had an EKG done and they said everything looked fine.  I had two done actually with a couple months inbetween.  I also wore one of those monitors in middle school when they first found out about the murmur.  I don't remember what they said but I know physical exercise was ok.


----------



## RISE (May 6, 2013)

Ok, from what my mom has told me and some research, I think it might be Mitral Valve Prolapse.  My mother said it was my mitral valve, so after researching mitral valve prolapse and heart murmurs are closly related.  They use to recommend anitbiotics to me before any dental work in case of an infection and this is common with people who have MVP.  Everything I've read says its harmless, but I'm not sure if AAS can make it more pronounced?  Or maybe I'm just being a hypocondriac?


----------



## Jada (May 6, 2013)

Rise becareful, the only piece of advice I can tell u man is if Ur feelin funny take a seat for a sec and let it pass, drink water or something and relax. Last thing u need is to fall on something if u get dizzy.


----------



## Cashout (May 6, 2013)

Cardiac muscle is very different from typical skeletal muscle. There are differences in morphology, function, ect. Today we have far better diagnostics (Doppler, ect) than those that were available in 1993 when I was initially diagnosed. I would be very vigilant in monitoring the condition. Androgens have a very pronounced effect on cardiac muscle just as they do on skeletal muscle.

Things to consider 1) your age 2) the duration you've used AAS - the longer your history the more concern is warranted 3) other cardiac issues including percentage ejection fraction. You might want to get that checked lastly, any compounding issues like skewed lipid profile, BP, and Crit %.




RISE said:


> Ok, from what my mom has told me and some research, I think it might be Mitral Valve Prolapse.  My mother said it was my mitral valve, so after researching mitral valve prolapse and heart murmurs are closly related.  They use to recommend anitbiotics to me before any dental work in case of an infection and this is common with people who have MVP.  Everything I've read says its harmless, but I'm not sure if AAS can make it more pronounced?  Or maybe I'm just being a hypocondriac?


----------



## RISE (May 6, 2013)

Jada, yea it used to freak me out bc it always happened while i was driving back home from the gym, now it happens every so often. I've noticed it twice today.  

Cash, thanks for the heads up on what to look for.  I'm getting my bloods done soon so we'll see what they say.  As for the general info, I'm 27 and have done about 5 cycles in the last 4 years.


----------



## curls (May 7, 2013)

I had a heart murmur all my life.  I also have some muscle fibers on my heart that will be contract on there own (not in sync with the rest of the heart).  This will happen if I take a stimulant or drink to much tea which has a lot of caffeine.  To much test will do it to.  When it happens it feels like you are not getting enough oxygen to your body.  I have gone to doctors and the ER.  When they hook me up to the machines the alarms will go off at the nurse station constantly.  Every ER I have been in gets tired of hearing the alarms and turns them off.  This runs in my family and I have had a family member treated.   The old way to fix this was to go through your piss hole and up to your heart (now they can go through other areas in the leg or arm).  The doctor will burn or freeze the heart muscle fibers that are the problem.


----------



## RISE (May 7, 2013)

Caffiene doesn't effect it at all, which i find weird now that I think of it.  What doses do you use that don't effect it?  I normally do 750 of test, but going to do 600 this go around.


----------



## curls (May 7, 2013)

-Caffiene will not always effect it but i have seen a pattern with it that it sometimes will be aggravated by it.  

-Low doses compared to a lot on here 500 will trigger an irregular rate.  The standard trt doses do not effect it at all.  

-You talked about getting blood work.  You need to wear a monitor so they can see what is happening or go to the ER when it happens.  Blood work alone will not show them the problem (atleast for me).  I do not believe there are any markers in the blood for this like there would be after a heart attack.

-FYI: my dentist does not give me an antibiotic anymore.  They have concluded that the bacterial infection risk is low.


----------



## RISE (May 7, 2013)

Yea I read that about the bacterial infection.  I had a monitor attached to me when I was younger, I fuckin hated it, it looked like a little purse.  But anyway the reason I had the test done was bc they wanted to see how bad the murmur was before I was signed up to play basketball at my school.  I was cleared for physical activity, and never had a problem or even noticed it util a couple years ago.

I looked into getting it monitored again, but I don't have health insurance atm, and even if I did, they would prob drop the coverage bc it's a preexisting condition.  With out health insurance it would be about 1600 for all the monitoring, don't really have that kind of cash.


----------



## RISE (May 31, 2013)

Alright, so today I went in to do an examination for my fire school to make sure I am medically cleared.  Well I had another EKG done, and failed all three that they had me do.  I'm not sure what has happened in the past two years since I've had one done but something sounds not so right.  The doc came in and told me that I am having trouble with the electical connections and pumping of the heart and there are two places that sound "clogged".  He said out of the 7 people that have come in for examinations, I am the second person with this problem, but the other patient went through a sonogram of the heart and an exercise test and was cleared.  According to him its common in people who exercise heavily.  

Well I'm not sure if the patient before had noticed any symptoms before finding out, but from what I've read, all the symptoms I have been feeling and the explanation the doc gave me point to Wolff-parkinsons-white syndrome.  I have an appointment for the stress test next tues and one for the sonogram the following tuesday.  If it is WPW, good bye anabolics and probably my career choice.  This is pretty much one of the shittiest days of my life.


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 1, 2013)

sorry to here this, we always need more brave men that run into danger and not away from it


----------



## creekrat (Jun 1, 2013)

Can't be the shittiest day because you're still breathing.  You don't need gear to be a beast, brother.


----------



## Milo (Jun 1, 2013)

Curious about this. I will randomly get some kind of chest pains as well. Out of nowhere it feels like someone stabbed a knife into my heart, and breathing makes it hurt worse. Is it anything like this OP?


----------



## RISE (Jun 1, 2013)

No, no pain at all.  The symptoms I have are shortness of breathe, dizziness, rapid heart beat, and every now and then my heart will pump super hard.


----------



## creekrat (Jun 1, 2013)

sounds also like tachacardia


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 1, 2013)

I have this same EXACT issue brother. Tried all kinds of shit to make it stop and beat normal over the years. CoQ10 can suck my ass that shit don't do anything for the irregular beat. Try this, hands down the best AND ONLY product I've ever used for heart palpitations. 1 capsule 2x daily and it has blown my mind. Did a bunch of research and found many MANY people feel the same as I do. MAGNESIUM TAURATE by Cardiovascular Research Ltd.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## RISE (Jun 1, 2013)

Shrugs, have you gotten it checked out by a doctor and is yours an electrical problem inside the heart as well?  Unfortunatly I cant pin point what I have myself bc there are a ton of things that involve the heart that have the same symptoms.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah I have a regular Cardiologist that I see. I've worn the box a few times and had 2 different echos done. They say its no big deal and I've always said fuck that I'll keep tryin to fix it. Those pills have helped alot. 
!SHRUGS!


----------



## RISE (Jun 1, 2013)

cool.  I'm praying its not Wolff parkinsons white syndrome, I had a friend who had it, didn't even notice he had it and was on anabolics, lets just say he's not here to talk about his side effects.  Found a report also online of a man who had WPW and also collapsed and died.  

I found that Magnesium Taurate, gonna buy that ASAP and see if it changes anything over the next two week while I get my tests done.  Thanks a ton SHRUGS!


----------



## Cashout (Jun 1, 2013)

RISE said:


> Shrugs, have you gotten it checked out by a doctor and is yours an electrical problem inside the heart as well?  Unfortunatly I cant pin point what I have myself bc there are a ton of things that involve the heart that have the same symptoms.



RISE do not attempt to self medicate this issue. Continue to work with your cardiologists to identify the source(s) of the observable symptoms you described. As I noted in my early post, these type of things are not just "random events" or "out of the blue." They typically have an underlying cause and you need to make sure that the underpinnings of the symptoms are identified and addressed. 

As I also mentioned, many people, even physicians who are not cardiologist themselves, are quick to dismiss the "irregularities" as simply tachycardia but there is very often much more to the cause than just the symptom. I know that was the case for me. Knowing the underlying cause will allow you to do the necessary things to remedy the condition as opposed to masking the symptom.


----------



## RISE (Jun 1, 2013)

Im not cash, just trying herbal remedies that will help the issue.  I'm seeing a cardiologist next tues and the tues after that to have a stress stess done and a sonogram on my heart.


----------



## TheExperiment (Jun 2, 2013)

Rise,

Please go get a echocardiogram brother. EKG's are decent to determine heart issues, but isn't close to the best of the tools available. If you have insurance, an echocardiogram will not be much at all and since your EKG showed up abnormal, the insurance would immediately approve it. After the echo, your doc will probably order a stress test if he sees anything abnormal. Sometimes the EKG can give a false positive for heart malfunctions.


----------



## RISE (Jun 2, 2013)

Yea I'm getting a stress test done tuesday and an echocardiogram the following tues.  I don't have insurance but the doc was mad cool, talked to the cardiologist, and got me a 50% discount on both tests bc of no insurance and me trying to go to school for firefighting.  

Believe me, this condition has turned me into a hypochondriac.  I'm fully stocked on green tea, hawthorn berry, magnesium taurate, coq10, and fish oil lol.


----------



## TheExperiment (Jun 2, 2013)

RISE said:


> Yea I'm getting a stress test done tuesday and an echocardiogram the following tues.  I don't have insurance but the doc was mad cool, talked to the cardiologist, and got me a 50% discount on both tests bc of no insurance and me trying to go to school for firefighting.
> 
> Believe me, this condition has turned me into a hypochondriac.  I'm fully stocked on green tea, hawthorn berry, magnesium taurate, coq10, and fish oil lol.



You will be in good hands my friends. I will be PM'ng you a website to look into the supps that you are taken and which are best for your condition. This company is regarded as "THE BEST" when it concerns health supplements and they only use high quality ingredients.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 2, 2013)

Wish you the best bro. I got an echo stress test done a while back just to make sure all was well and it wasn't bad. Be prepared for alot of bad sounding stuff when you get it done. My guy was going on about ischemia and regurgitation, etc which sounded horrible when I looked it up online, but the followup with the cardiologist said it was normal and fine.

Great job staying on top of it. Plus, it isn't really hypochondriac if you have a valid concern.


----------



## RISE (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok, got my stress test done and my echo.  I won't know the results from the stress until the 14th, but the cardiologist said if they didn't stop the test prematurely I should be fine. The echo went great.  Cardiologist was cool and I talked to him about my useage.  He said it could be a possibility that gear have brought up my symptoms but he said I'll live lol.  Nothing looked abnormal to say the least.  A BIG weight lifted off my shoulders.  He said to increase my cardio and stop with the caffeine, which I've been doing already.  Thanks everyone for their support and care in this thread, it's been awesome how some of you have tried to help.  Hopefully this thread can help someone else out.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 6, 2013)

That's great news dude. So if your test results on the 14th confirm all of this, does that mean you can still go to firefighter school?


----------



## RISE (Jun 7, 2013)

yes sir.  I asked the cardiologist also if I continued my useage of anabolics if it would harm anything and if he saw anything wrong that could have been contributed to me using, he didn't see anything wrong but he wouldn't recommend me using unless I had to use them for a healing purpose.  Then again I know he can't recommend or give me a go to use something that is illegal with out a prescription.


----------



## SwoleNinja (Jul 27, 2013)

Milo said:


> Curious about this. I will randomly get some kind of chest pains as well. Out of nowhere it feels like someone stabbed a knife into my heart, and breathing makes it hurt worse. Is it anything like this OP?



Go read about precordial catch syndrome. I came across this a couple years ago since I've had this problem since I was a kid yet the Dr's always said it was just anxiety. It was nice to finally know what was going on.  Not sure if this is what your describing though.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow glad to hear everything is good bro


----------

